# *** NOW AVAILABLE: Audio Imperia "Trailer Guitars 2" - Epic & Cinematic Guitars ***



## audioimperia (Sep 1, 2017)

*Trailer Guitars 2 (now available)*

We teamed up again with producer Paul Ortiz (https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/dark-dimensions-vol-1 (Dark Dimensions), https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/event-horizon-vol-1 (Event Horizon), https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/terraform (Terraform)) and sound designer Bryan Leach (https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/textures (Textures), https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/hank-drum (Hank Drum), https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/decimator-drums (Decimator Drums), https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/sinfonia-drums (Sinfonia Drums)) to bring you Volume 2 of our popular Trailer Guitar series. The library comes with:

A Multisampled 8-string Electric Guitar
Flexible Cinematic Motions Kits (multiple categories)
Simple Rhythm Loops for Underscoring
Designed Pulses
Drones
Rise and Hit Textures
Bowed Guitars
Tonal, Atonal and Hybrid Ambients
Updated AI Kontakt Engine (including, for example, a new latch feature for the step sequencer)
7GB of content, 3200+ samples
Release Date: September 6th
Pricing: $199 Intro (goes $249 on October 1st), $175 crossgrade offer (ends on December 1st) for owners of https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/danny-cockes-trailer-guitars-tensions-motors (Trailer Guitars 1: Tensions &amp; Motors)
GET IT HERE: https://www.audioimperia.com/products/trailer-guitars-2



SampleLibraryReview.com:

_"Audio Imperia delivers another standout sonic masterpiece with Trailer Guitars 2! Combining all of the eight string tonal elements needed to deliver an A-rate performance in both trailers and cinematic scores, Trailer Guitars 2 has everything you need from clean tones to gritty distortion and sonic drones, loops, kits and curated content (7GB). Maximum playability with a complete effects section and sequencer combined with an amazing new interface. Highly recommended!"





_


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 4, 2017)

Man those demos sound great !!! Will see if i pick this up. Is the guitar playable or only phrases ? Are there atonal fx ( whosshes etc ) like the bonus in decimator drums ? Can' t wait !!!


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 4, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Man those demos sound great !!! Will see if i pick this up. Is the guitar playable or only phrases ? Are there atonal fx ( whosshes etc ) like the bonus in decimator drums ? Can' t wait !!!



Thank you!!! Yeah, it comes with fully playable articulations and atonal fx, and much much more.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 4, 2017)

Great walkthrough !! Great sound ! Like the kits very much !! And the extra content seems very inspiring..
How can we pitch the phrases ? I don 't see keyboard switches for changing pitch...

And is there a distortion effect on the multisampled dry guitar that we can apply in the effect section ?

So all in all very very insterested...can't wait !!!!


----------



## catsass (Sep 4, 2017)

The Steampunk UI is a nice touch.


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 4, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Great walkthrough !! Great sound ! Like the kits very much !! And the extra content seems very inspiring..
> How can we pitch the phrases ? I don 't see keyboard switches for changing pitch...
> 
> And is there a distortion effect on the multisampled dry guitar that we can apply in the effect section ?
> ...



Phrases can be pitched via the keyboard switches (does have those for easy playability) or the pitch wheel.

Yeah, there is a distortion effect in the effect section. The best sounding results will come from using amp VST plugins (like POD Farm, Guitar Rig, ReValver, etc) though, or by re-amping the samples (by running them through an AxeFx, Kemper, etc for example).


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 4, 2017)

Yeah great ! Haven't seen the keyswitches. Will there be other walktroughs for the other sections ? I see there are other sections ( mid layers , fx...). All in all a great trailer vst !!!


----------



## dathyr1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you for the walkthrough. Curious Question, near the end when you selected and went through the playable Dry guitar features, is there just the one Dry Guitar patch? Or are there several types of guitar sounds to choose from? Just wondering how many raw playable guitar sounds we also have to choose from. I know you show adding allot of effects to the dry guitar.

Your guitar phrases and ambients sound very good. Cool product.

thank you for any info,
Dave

PS: Read your first bullets in your original post, looks like you have just one 8 string electric guitar to chose from. So may have answered my own question.


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 5, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Thank you for the walkthrough. Curious Question, near the end when you selected and went through the playable Dry guitar features, is there just the one Dry Guitar patch? Or are there several types of guitar sounds to choose from? Just wondering how many raw playable guitar sounds we also have to choose from. I know you show adding allot of effects to the dry guitar.
> 
> Your guitar phrases and ambients sound very good. Cool product.
> 
> ...



Hey Dave! Yeah, we sampled just the 8 string electric for this one. But we'll most likely do another one in the future with a number of different types of dry guitar sounds to choose from. For the scope of this library, and the sound we were going for, the 8 string guitar offered plenty of options and can be tweaked to be sparkly clean or super heavy. :D


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 6, 2017)

The library is now available: https://www.audioimperia.com/products/trailer-guitars-2

$199 Intro (goes $249 on October 1st), $175 crossgrade offer (ends on December 1st) for owners of https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/danny-cockes-trailer-guitars-tensions-motors (Trailer Guitars 1: Tensions &amp; Motors)


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 6, 2017)

audioimperia said:


> Hey Dave! Yeah, we sampled just the 8 string electric for this one. But we'll most likely do another one in the future with a number of different types of dry guitar sounds to choose from. For the scope of this library, and the sound we were going for, the 8 string guitar offered plenty of options and can be tweaked to be sparkly clean or super heavy. :D



Does the playability function similar to other guitar VIs? (E.G. scripted to detect playing style and emulate things like hammer-ons, trills, etc...)


----------



## Vastman (Sep 6, 2017)

Note: This post is superseded by my actually buying this library and discovering that it is fantastic....I discuss this later on...in a subsequent post...

Great sounds however see no way to build chords, modulate to different keys as in traditional songwriting...seems limited to single chord riffing...everything is the same chord in demos which limits use in other than cinematic... of course, that's it's title so I get it...just might not have what I would need, although stunning on its own accord.

Clarification! I just watched Don's vid in Sample Library Review where he very briefly touches the keyswitchable root control keys...While this clearly shows Kontakt stretching the samples, so that key changing is possible, I have to say it sounds pretty sucko....which I imagine is why he spent soooo little time on it!

I would have much preferred and it would have been an instant buy for me, even at a higher cost, if you'd multi-sampled up the keyboard every 3 or at most 4 keys as the entire tonality of the parts falls apart rather quickly. 

I'll have to think on this... love what you've done but feel it's of limited use as the character of the parts fall apart pretty quickly out of their root key. Still, an amazing product...oh this is a tough one!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 9, 2017)

[Saw the second walktrough by sample library review. great loops, great sound, many combinations possible, very hybrid, hard guitars, rise hits, atonal. All in all really great stuff !!!


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Vastman (Sep 30, 2017)

Bought! It's AWESOME!!!

Last day for the promo price... If ur on the fense, you can save an additional 10% by using Sample Library Review's link and discount code, bringing the total down to $179... After mucking around for half an hour I have to say this is a killer deal!

Despite my initial concerns, I have to say this is one fine creation. NOTHING ELSE LIKE IT! Glad I got it! The loop section is particulary useful for creating ass kickin' beds and shuffling from key to key, mid strum, it all works very nicely with the dual octaves.

You can hit individual riff keys mid stream, creating all sorts of poly rhythms and more complex patterns, with unique stereo imaging...Indeed, triggering more than one riff sample at a time creates incredibly FAT beds... I MEAN *FAT!!!!* Add to this the ability to trigger the higher octave offset adds a whole other dimension! Well done! The other sections have their own peculiarities but each offers loads of possibilities if one is creative.

I struggled over this purchase for some time, concerned about relying on Kontakt's pitch shifting to change keys but it works better than I expected. Having the two octaves helps, going back and forth among the two in different keys as does starting a song in other than the root key of D.

Great Job! Haven't even scratched the surface but already have a number of ideas flowing thru my veins! So glad I revisited Don's site again and noticed the additional discount... it pushed me over the edge and boy am I glad I went for it! While I have a zillion Guitar vst's, this one is unique and for songwriting... yum!


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 30, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Bought! It's AWESOME!!!
> 
> Last day for the promo price... If ur on the fense, you can save an additional 10% by using Sample Library Review's link and discount code, bringing the total down to $179... After mucking around for half an hour I have to say this is a killer deal!
> 
> ...



My best purchase all year! This library is truly special.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 30, 2017)

Just got into the Bryan Leach "Extra"s section... very nice! Way more than just an "Extra"... I want more Leach!!!


----------



## Vastman (Sep 30, 2017)

Dear Audio Imperia... In Simple Loops-Alternating-TMPro.nki At hard velocities this nki only plays the upper octave loops once (one time) and stops... I have to retrigger the loop by pressing the key again... It loops just fine at low velocities... all others loop with no problem... I find no on/off for continuous looping nor a velocity control point for this (both would be a great idea for an update)

Also, it would be nice to have a half speed/double speed setting.

Great fun!!!


----------

